# Capturing distinctive bird images



## coastalconn

People ask me about my settings, so I figure that would be a good place to start.  Generally my cameras are set up in only one way, with a few variables when I am wandering around in the woods.  It has changed over the past 2 years as I have upgraded bodies and worried less and less about noise.  A sharp noisy image is better than a blurry noise free image.  I find for shooting birds, that shooting in Manual mode with auto-ISO is a dream.  I use spot metering 90% of the time.  Why?  In manual mode I can control what aperture my lens will be sharpest at and I can control the shutter speed.  Modern cameras are pretty good at figuring out exposure. As a basic guideline, I try to keep ss at 1/250th for stationary birds and at least 1/1600th for birds in flight, depending on the light and the speed of the bird.   If a bird is back lit, bright white or black, I can quickly adjust exposure compensation as needed. I use back button focus and always keep my camera in AF-C (AI-Servo).  I use 21 or 51-point dynamic focus and leave a3 on. (That’s a Nikon thing.) I like to think of a camera as a video game controller. Also, make sure you check your histogram and that you are not clipping highlights. So now that the basics are out of the way….

     Practice, practice and practice some more.  Shoot a lot.  On a good long day in the summer I can hit 1500 clicks…  Start with back yard birds, or even gulls if you are lucky enough to have them around.  Gulls are a perfect way to practice birds in flight, as well as exposure.  It quickly teaches you about exposure compensation and eliminating white blobs.  Back yard birds can be quite fun also.  Set up a few feeders with some natural perches around them and sit quietly and wait.



Practicing with gulls

     So some of those back yard birds are in the shade?  This leads me to my next point.  Understanding light is the most important aspect of any type of photography.  This is an element that makes bird photography so difficult.  Often you have no idea where or when birds will appear.  As you are quietly sitting in your back yard, really observe the birds.  What direction do they come from? Where do they perch?  You will probably start to realize they land and take off INTO the wind 99% of the time.  Stash that little bit of knowledge in the back of your mind, it will come in handy at a later point.  The next day wake up early and position yourself with the sun to your back as it rises or sets and you will start to “see the light”.  There are 2 very important lessons here.  1- Observing your subjects and their actions is one of the most important of all aspects.   2- Knowing where your light source is located is extremely important as well.  Of course this can’t always be controlled, but keeping it in mind can greatly help.  I spent my first season really observing Osprey behavior and it paid off dividends knowing when and where to be.

     Now that you have a basic understanding of settings, light and bird behavior, where are all the damn birds?  There are a few good resources I have found, besides the obvious ones like asking friends.  Most states have an Ornithological Association where people report bird sightings.  A great website is   eBird where you can see what is in your area by season, find hotspots and also see individual reports for species that you may be looking for.  One day I was wandering through my trail and noticed a Tupperware container under a stump.  At first, I thought it was garbage so I picked it up.  I realized it had stuff inside and it turns out there is a thing called letterboxing. ( Letterboxing North America ) It’s sort of like geocaching.  The important thing to note is that these letterboxes are hidden all over the country in public places that just happen to have lots of birds!



 A trail I found 

     One thing I have become very good at is maximizing what I can afford.  Many times I see those big expensive primes out there and get gear lust.  In my humble opinion, never spend more on gear than a nice used car would cost.  So a few things that are essential; A halfway decent camera that has the ability to fine tune your lenses.  I have found that almost every lens I have ever used has benefited greatly from fine tuning.  There are a bunch of ways to do it, google it. I constantly analyze all my images to see if my fine tune is just right.  I look for the plane of sharpness and make sure there is no front/back focus.  Lenses are the subject of huge debates and so many people have it ingrained that you must buy Canon/Nikon.  The truth of the matter is that Tamron and Sigma are both producing some serious lenses that perform as well as the OEM’s for ½ to 1/3 the price.  Something to consider is how you want to shoot.  I personally shoot handheld 99% of the time, so having a relatively light lens is very important to me and I often carry 2 lenses and cameras on a dual shoulder strap setup.

     So what exactly is sharp enough?  That is a question that must be answered on an individual basis and is a subject of debate on many forums.  An important thing to remember is intended output.  Social media/fb? When you down size an image that much, many lenses will be sharp enough, especially if you can get a bird to occupy 50% or more of the frame.  Things change when you want to print large, but I have a few 2x3 feet canvases that I printed from my 12 MP d300 that look quite stunning from normal viewing distances.



D300-Tamron 200-500

     So we have our gear, settings, light and great knowledge of bird behavior.  Now it is time to figure out how to get amazing images.  The truth of the matter is that it mostly lies in field craft.  The closer you get to your subjects, the more detailed, better images you will have.  This takes time to figure out.  Some birds are just not all that worried about humans.  Some are super skittish.  It depends on the bird and it takes some time to figure out which ones like you.  Starting out in state parks is a great way, as many birds in these locations are much more use to human activity.  Personally I wear camo.  People always ask me if it helps, and the truth of the matter is, not really.  The birds still know you are there, but it can help you blend in if you are stationary and quiet.  I like camo because people don’t see you and you don’t have to deal with really dumb questions like, if you can see the moon with your lens.  The other reason is being camoit is generally designed for the elements, keeping you cool/warm, ripstop, etc.  Another important thing that always gets overlooked is proper footwear.  Slipping on wet rocks is not fun for your body or gear.



 Getting close and knowing your subject

     Persistence is another key to producing consistent, high quality images.  In the summer I am often out shooting for 12 hours.  Mid-day sun is not ideal, but being a chef I must take advantage of any time I have.  Great shots do randomly happen, but for the most part it takes large chunks of time.  I also never have a lens cap on or my gear stored in a bag.  It rides shotgun and ready to go set at 1/1000th a sec, just in case I see something along the way.

     Another thing that I see too often is “social photographers” Many times people like to go out in groups and make a raucous in the woods.  I prefer to shoot alone.  It is much easier to stay focused.  It is also much easier to remain hidden and unobtrusive when you are alone.  Once you find your spot, under NO circumstances should you share this with anyone.  A good spot is more sacred than your internet passwords!  One of my best spots might possibly be overrun with photographers this year as someone figured out where I shot and told “just a friend”.  Somehow “just a friend” turned into 1 of 2 cameras stores in the state babbling away about where to find my owls to anyone that walks into their store…  This will surely place undue stress on this family of owls..



 Baby Great Horn Owl

     I have fallen into my own style of images.  One thing I am known for is capturing emotions in birds.  This takes all of the above lessons and takes it one step further.  Click a lot!  Wait for things to happen. Check your settings.  Don’t be afraid to get down and dirty.  Sometimes you just have to lay in mud, low tide sludge, wet beaches and snowbanks.  A sniper position really changes perspective and compresses depth of field.  I also have become known for my Osprey action shots, but that is the pinnacle of years of research and finding one of the osprey hotspots in New England.  What’s your style?  How do you want to separate yourself from others?  These are important things to think about as you look through your viewfinder, a step to the left or right? Should I crouch, lay down or stand up?  The smallest things can make the biggest difference.

     So you have a fancy video game controller in your hand.  You can spin that thumbwheel and go from 1/250th to 1/1000th (2 stops) with 6 clicks and you don’t have to think about it.  Now it is time for the leap of faith.  Stop looking at your subject through the viewfinder, start looking at the light, the background and anything that may ruin your images like stray branches or twigs.  That is when the magic will start happening.

     Be ready for the unexpected, birds can appear out of nowhere very quickly.  When I am driving around, my camera is at the ready… Shutter speed set at 1/1000th and ready to go.   Keep the sun at your back and the birds in your face!


----------



## shefjr

Great write up Kris!


----------



## JWMatthews

Nice photos! I like the one with the fish. 

I live in S. Florida. There is a park I can walk to where there are tons of birds. The Everglades are also about a 20 minute drive. I'm new to the hobby, I just bought a Nikon D3200. The best part is they are used to humans; you can get about 5-10 feet from them before they fly away.


----------



## spiralout462

Thank you very much for the informative post!  Your work is second to none!


----------



## WesternGuy

Kris, great post.  I am sure it will help a lot of folks with their bird photography.  I will also say that I agree with your policy of not disclosing the "good" places.  I have made the mistake of doing that once or twice, only to find them overrun with "weekend" photographers.  Nothing against them mind you, but some give the whole lot a bad name.

WesternGuy


----------



## Kev Richards

Kris, thank you for sharing. I'm sure many, including myself, will gain valuable information from reading this.


----------



## Rick50

Very good write-up. Lots of valuable info.


----------



## jsecordphoto

Great job man! Not telling people about spots is so true. I have a policy of not disclosing locations when I share photos online, especially with the snowy owls, because of the ridiculous behavior that goes on with them already.  People get mad and call me selfish, but oh well. I made the mistake of mentioning one of my Barred Owl spots to another photographer who had just started trying wildlife stuff out, and told him to keep it to himself....last time I'll ever do that.  Also I put in so much time going out looking for wildlife, I'm not going to just tell people where animals are...they should put the work in themselves if they want to get the photographs.

I liked your point of going out alone as well. Shooting landscapes, I almost always go out with at least one other photographer friend.  With wildlife, it's so much harder to stay hidden and not spook the animals with just one other person. I see a lot of photographers going out in big groups trying to photograph wildlife around here, and they wonder why they have such a hard time. 

Great write up and thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustJazzie

Wonderful information! I can't wait to put some of it to good use!


----------



## Derrel

GREAT write-up man. Very helpful, practical advice., on a field of photography that many people really want to pursue. It's awesome that you've shared some of your knowledge.


----------



## JacaRanda

Sweetness!


----------



## BillM

Great write up Kris


----------



## Ted Evans

coastalconn said:


> People ask me about my settings, so I figure that would be a good place to start.  Generally my cameras are set up in only one way, with a few variables when I am wandering around in the woods.  It has changed over the past 2 years as I have upgraded bodies and worried less and less about noise.  A sharp noisy image is better than a blurry noise free image.  I find for shooting birds, that shooting in Manual mode with auto-ISO is a dream.  I use spot metering 90% of the time.  Why?  In manual mode I can control what aperture my lens will be sharpest at and I can control the shutter speed.  Modern cameras are pretty good at figuring out exposure. As a basic guideline, I try to keep ss at 1/250th for stationary birds and at least 1/1000th for birds in flight, depending on the light and the speed of the bird.   If a bird is back lit, bright white or black, I can quickly adjust exposure compensation as needed. I use back button focus and always keep my camera in AF-C (AI-Servo).  I use 21 or 51-point dynamic focus and leave a3 on. (That’s a Nikon thing.) I like to think of a camera as a video game controller. Also, make sure you check your histogram and that you are not clipping highlights. So now that the basics are out of the way….
> 
> Practice, practice and practice some more.  Shoot a lot.  On a good long day in the summer I can hit 1500 clicks…  Start with back yard birds, or even gulls if you are lucky enough to have them around.  Gulls are a perfect way to practice birds in flight, as well as exposure.  It quickly teaches you about exposure compensation and eliminating white blobs.  Back yard birds can be quite fun also.  Set up a few feeders with some natural perches around them and sit quietly and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing with gulls
> 
> So some of those back yard birds are in the shade?  This leads me to my next point.  Understanding light is the most important aspect of any type of photography.  This is an element that makes bird photography so difficult.  Often you have no idea where or when birds will appear.  As you are quietly sitting in your back yard, really observe the birds.  What direction do they come from? Where do they perch?  You will probably start to realize they land and take off INTO the wind 99% of the time.  Stash that little bit of knowledge in the back of your mind, it will come in handy at a later point.  The next day wake up early and position yourself with the sun to your back as it rises or sets and you will start to “see the light”.  There are 2 very important lessons here.  1- Observing your subjects and their actions is one of the most important of all aspects.   2- Knowing where your light source is located is extremely important as well.  Of course this can’t always be controlled, but keeping it in mind can greatly help.  I spent my first season really observing Osprey behavior and it paid off dividends knowing when and where to be.
> 
> Now that you have a basic understanding of settings, light and bird behavior, where are all the damn birds?  There are a few good resources I have found, besides the obvious ones like asking friends.  Most states have an Ornithological Association where people report bird sightings.  A great website is   Sign In where you can see what is in your area by season, find hotspots and also see individual reports for species that you may be looking for.  One day I was wandering through my trail and noticed a Tupperware container under a stump.  At first, I thought it was garbage so I picked it up.  I realized it had stuff inside and it turns out there is a thing called letterboxing. ( Letterboxing North America ) It’s sort of like geocaching.  The important thing to note is that these letterboxes are hidden all over the country in public places that just happen to have lots of birds!
> 
> 
> 
> A trail I found
> 
> One thing I have become very good at is maximizing what I can afford.  Many times I see those big expensive primes out there and get gear lust.  In my humble opinion, never spend more on gear than a nice used car would cost.  So a few things that are essential; A halfway decent camera that has the ability to fine tune your lenses.  I have found that almost every lens I have ever used has benefitted greatly from fine tuning.  There are a bunch of ways to do it, google it. I constantly analyze all my images to see if my fine tune is just right.  I look for the plane of sharpness and make sure there is no front/back focus.  Lenses are the subject of huge debates and so many people have it ingrained that you must buy Canon/Nikon.  The truth of the matter is that Tamron and Sigma are both producing some serious lenses that perform as well as the OEM’s for ½ to 1/3 the price.  Something to consider is how you want to shoot.  I personally shoot handheld 99% of the time, so having a relatively light lens is very important to me and I often carry 2 lenses and cameras on a dual shoulder strap setup.
> 
> So what exactly is sharp enough?  That is a question that must be answered on an individual basis and is a subject of debate on many forums.  An important thing to remember is intended output.  Social media/fb? When you down size an image that much, many lenses will be sharp enough, especially if you can get a bird to occupy 50% or more of the frame.  Things change when you want to print large, but I have a few 2x3 feet canvases that I printed from my 12 MP d300 that look quite stunning from normal viewing distances.
> 
> 
> 
> D300-Tamron 200-500
> 
> So we have our gear, settings, light and great knowledge of bird behavior.  Now it is time to figure out how to get amazing images.  The truth of the matter is that it mostly lies in field craft.  The closer you get to your subjects, the more detailed, better images you will have.  This takes time to figure out.  Some birds are just not all that worried about humans.  Some are super skittish.  It depends on the bird and it takes some time to figure out which ones like you.  Starting out in state parks is a great way, as many birds in these locations are much more use to human activity.  Personally I wear camo.  People always ask me if it helps, and the truth of the matter is, not really.  The birds still know you are there, but it can help you blend in if you are stationary and quiet.  I like camo because people don’t see you and you don’t have to deal with really dumb questions like, if you can see the moon with your lens.  The other reason is being camoit is generally designed for the elements, keeping you cool/warm, ripstop, etc.  Another important thing that always gets overlooked is proper footwear.  Slipping on wet rocks is not fun for your body or gear.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close and knowing your subject
> 
> Persistence is another key to producing consistent, high quality images.  In the summer I am often out shooting for 12 hours.  Mid-day sun is not ideal, but being a chef I must take advantage of any time I have.  Great shots do randomly happen, but for the most part it takes large chunks of time.  I also never have a lens cap on or my gear stored in a bag.  It rides shotgun and ready to go set at 1/1000th a sec, just in case I see something along the way.
> 
> Another thing that I see too often is “social photographers” Many times people like to go out in groups and make a raucous in the woods.  I prefer to shoot alone.  It is much easier to stay focused.  It is also much easier to remain hidden and unobtrusive when you are alone.  Once you find your spot, under NO circumstances should you share this with anyone.  A good spot is more sacred than your internet passwords!  One of my best spots might possibly be overrun with photographers this year as someone figured out where I shot and told “just a friend”.  Somehow “just a friend” turned into 1 of 2 cameras stores in the state babbling away about where to find my owls to anyone that walks into their store…  This will surely place undue stress on this family of owls..
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Great Horn Owl
> 
> I have fallen into my own style of images.  One thing I am known foris capturing emotions in birds.  This takes all of the above lessons and takes it one step further.  Click a lot!  Wait for things to happen. Check your settings.  Don’t be afraid to get down and dirty.  Sometimes you just have to lay in mud, low tide sludge, wet beaches and snowbanks.  A sniper position really changes perspective and compresses depth of field.  I also have become known for my Osprey action shots, but that is the pinnacle of years of research and finding one of the osprey hotspots in New England.  What’s your style?  How do you want to separate yourself from others?  These are important things to think about as you look through your viewfinder, a step to the left or right? Should I crouch, lay down or stand up?  The smallest things can make the biggest difference.
> 
> So you have a fancy video game controller in your hand.  You can spin that thumbwheel and go from 1/250th to 1/1000th (2 stops) with 6 clicks and you don’t have to think about it.  Now it is time for the leap of faith.  Stop looking at your subject through the viewfinder, start looking at the light, the background and anything that may ruin your images like stray branches or twigs.  That is when the magic will start happening.
> 
> Be ready for the unexpected, birds can appear out of nowhere very quickly.  When I am driving around, my camera is at the ready… Shutter speed set at 1/1000th and ready to go.   Keep the sun at your back and the birds in your face!



Thanks for a very informative writeup Kris and for the great examples.


----------



## Dave442

Very nice write-up Kris. Perfect timing, just came up to Florida for a few days and always look to take some bird shots in the area. I had recently seen a suggestion to try Auto ISO while in manual mode and will give it a try and see if I can teach my finger to use the exposure compensation button.


----------



## coastalconn

shefjr said:


> Great write up Kris!





spiralout462 said:


> Thank you very much for the informative post!  Your work is second to none!





Kev Richards said:


> Kris, thank you for sharing. I'm sure many, including myself, will gain valuable information from reading this.





Rick50 said:


> Very good write-up. Lots of valuable info.





JustJazzie said:


> Wonderful information! I can't wait to put some of it to good use!





Derrel said:


> GREAT write-up man. Very helpful, practical advice., on a field of photography that many people really want to pursue. It's awesome that you've shared some of your knowledge.





JacaRanda said:


> Sweetness!





BillM said:


> Great write up Kris





Ted Evans said:


> Thanks for a very informative writeup Kris and for the great examples.


Thank you for all the kind words!  Hopefully everyone found a little tidbit that can be useful!  I wrote the article because Overread started this post... Major new upcoming forum event - all read Photography Forum  and I was the first one in the cue...  I'm sure there will be more great article upcoming from several TPF members 



JWMatthews said:


> Nice photos! I like the one with the fish.
> I live in S. Florida. There is a park I can walk to where there are tons of birds. The Everglades are also about a 20 minute drive. I'm new to the hobby, I just bought a Nikon D3200. The best part is they are used to humans; you can get about 5-10 feet from them before they fly away.


You are lucky to have so many willing subjects.  Up here in CT it takes a lot of work to get close and it sort of sucks when it is 1 degree out...




WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great post.  I am sure it will help a lot of folks with their bird photography.  I will also say that I agree with your policy of not disclosing the "good" places.  I have made the mistake of doing that once or twice, only to find them overrun with "weekend" photographers.  Nothing against them mind you, but some give the whole lot a bad name.
> WesternGuy





jsecordphoto said:


> Great job man! Not telling people about spots is so true. I have a policy of not disclosing locations when I share photos online, especially with the snowy owls, because of the ridiculous behavior that goes on with them already.  People get mad and call me selfish, but oh well. I made the mistake of mentioning one of my Barred Owl spots to another photographer who had just started trying wildlife stuff out, and told him to keep it to himself....last time I'll ever do that.  Also I put in so much time going out looking for wildlife, I'm not going to just tell people where animals are...they should put the work in themselves if they want to get the photographs.
> 
> I liked your point of going out alone as well. Shooting landscapes, I almost always go out with at least one other photographer friend.  With wildlife, it's so much harder to stay hidden and not spook the animals with just one other person. I see a lot of photographers going out in big groups trying to photograph wildlife around here, and they wonder why they have such a hard time.
> 
> Great write up and thanks for sharing!


WG and JS, I know the group you are talking about.  I know a few of them and I hope they haven't taken too much offense by my article.  I'll leave it at that...





Dave442 said:


> Very nice write-up Kris. Perfect timing, just came up to Florida for a few days and always look to take some bird shots in the area. I had recently seen a suggestion to try Auto ISO while in manual mode and will give it a try and see if I can teach my finger to use the exposure compensation button.


Auto-ISO works really well for bird photography because birds can appear out of nowhere and you can not control the light..


----------



## baturn

Great article Kris. Thanks.


----------



## BillM

Speaking of a3, do you typically leave it on "Normal" ? I'm guessing the reaction time varies depending on model.


----------



## coastalconn

BillM said:


> Speaking of a3, do you typically leave it on "Normal" ? I'm guessing the reaction time varies depending on model.


a3 is one of those highly debatable settings.  IMHO, (and according to the manual, if you rtfm) if it is on there will be a delay if something enters the scene much closer than the original subject.  1-5 is the amount of time the delay will be.  I find medium is fine.  When I am tracking owls through the woods, the camera will hold the last known focus distance for a second or two and see if the subject re-appears..


baturn said:


> Great article Kris. Thanks.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ray Hines

Kris, thanks for the article, very interesting. I have loads of Shite Hawks (Gulls) where I live and usually find them very boring. I suppose it's because they've always been there and are looked on as pests. However, having said all that maybe they'll be good to practice on. You mention that you use Auto ISO, I don't know Canikons so I'm not sure if that is fully auto or within a range. My Pentax can be set within a given ISO range and I was wondering what you would suggest. I shouldn't have to much of a problem going fairly high as the birds are white and the background is unlikely to be very dark. Your advice would be appreciated.

Thanks mate
Ray


----------



## alv

thank you for your info to put into practice and your photos  to keep me trying al


----------



## waday

Awesome article! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastalconn

Thank you Baturn, waday and alv!


Ray Hines said:


> Kris, thanks for the article, very interesting. I have loads of Shite Hawks (Gulls) where I live and usually find them very boring. I suppose it's because they've always been there and are looked on as pests. However, having said all that maybe they'll be good to practice on. You mention that you use Auto ISO, I don't know Canikons so I'm not sure if that is fully auto or within a range. My Pentax can be set within a given ISO range and I was wondering what you would suggest. I shouldn't have to much of a problem going fairly high as the birds are white and the background is unlikely to be very dark. Your advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks mate
> Ray



I'm not really familiar with Pentax, but it sounds the same.  I set a maximum ISO in the menu.  In manual mode the camera will pick the best ISO value based on the scene and metering mode.  With white gulls the ISO will stay very low.. 

I was killing time yesterday and played with gulls a bit myself..  Even at F7.1 and 1/1600th sec ISO was only 220..  You can still get great shots of them..  They are a great learning platform...



Gull 2_24 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 5 Million views as of Jan 12, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Hines

Thanks Kris, I appreciate the advice. The weather here isn't to brilliant at the moment but I'll post some results when I can get out to take some shots.


----------



## sashbar

I have read the article about your photography on the Tamron site with great interest. Very interesting.


----------



## Ray Hines

I'll be the first one to show what you have inspired Kris. I managed to get down to the seafront between jobs this afternoon, I'm a cabby. Some of the gulls kept moving which really spoils my aim  but I did manage to nail this one down. I was leaning over the prom rail waiting for it to fly off. I was all set, resting on the rail, multi shot, continuous focus and I waited, and waited and waited, and every bird on the shore flew off except this one.  It's had a little pp, high pass filter and a slight levels and curves adjustment. 

Thanks Kris

Pentax K-r
Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro lens 
Shutter Priority
1/250 sec
ISO 100
f/13




Gull by Ray. Hines, on Flickr


----------



## Fudd

I can't even begin to tell you how much I appreciate this thread. The info provided has helped me, immensely!
Auto ISO? Hmmm.... does my camera (d600) have that? lol
This thread has taught me how little I know about the equipment I'm using. It's opened many doors for me.


----------



## BillM

For the D600 hold the ISO button and turn the front adjustment wheel with your index finger until you see an A next to ISO in the top LCD display


----------



## coastalconn

Bill is correct in his post above..  Also in the shooting menu (camera) you can adjust the SS and ISO range under ISO sensitivity settings.  I have this saved in "My menu" for quick access..  I'm glad I have helped to inspire you!


Fudd said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how much I appreciate this thread. The info provided has helped me, immensely!
> Auto ISO? Hmmm.... does my camera (d600) have that? lol
> This thread has taught me how little I know about the equipment I'm using. It's opened many doors for me.


----------



## JWMatthews

Yea this thread is the nuts. I'm going out to the Everglades this weekend and taking pictures of wildlife.


----------



## Raj_55555

I saw  a couple of pointers I can't wait to try myself.. Thanks Kris, great of you to share!


----------



## weepete

Ray Hines said:


> Kris, thanks for the article, very interesting. I have loads of Shite Hawks (Gulls) where I live and usually find them very boring. I suppose it's because they've always been there and are looked on as pests. However, having said all that maybe they'll be good to practice on. You mention that you use Auto ISO, I don't know Canikons so I'm not sure if that is fully auto or within a range. My Pentax can be set within a given ISO range and I was wondering what you would suggest. I shouldn't have to much of a problem going fairly high as the birds are white and the background is unlikely to be very dark. Your advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks mate
> Ray



"Shite Hawks" that gave me a good old chuckle. 

Nicely done Kris, I enjoyed the read. I've a wee question about focal lengths if you don't mind. Just wondering how important having that 600mm is, say opposed to a slightly shorter 500mm for bird shots?


----------



## annamaria

Great tips! I will try it with my 55-300 mm lens. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Fudd

BillM said:


> For the D600 hold the ISO button and turn the front adjustment wheel with your index finger until you see an A next to ISO in the top LCD display


Thanks for the info, Bill. It's another bit of information I'll benefit from. 

This thread has taught me the importance of knowing the capabilities of the camera body I'm using. It's also reminded me of how little I know about photography in general.

Because I'm a bit of a 'workaholic' , and have found photography to be a relaxing hobby, I've decided to make some changes that'll afford me more time to learn more about the hobby.


----------



## Fudd

coastalconn said:


> Bill is correct in his post above..  Also in the shooting menu (camera) you can adjust the SS and ISO range under ISO sensitivity settings.  I have this saved in "My menu" for quick access..  I'm glad I have helped to inspire you!
> 
> 
> Fudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even begin to tell you how much I appreciate this thread. The info provided has helped me, immensely!
> Auto ISO? Hmmm.... does my camera (d600) have that? lol
> This thread has taught me how little I know about the equipment I'm using. It's opened many doors for me.
Click to expand...


I saved mine in the U1 position on the main dial. Again; it's just a feature I wouldn't have explored if I hadn't seen this thread.
I'll be looking forward to learning more about the "my menu" option.


----------



## jkzo

Thank you Kris.  I was expecting this for quite some time........


----------



## coastalconn

Thanks everyone!


weepete said:


> "Shite Hawks" that gave me a good old chuckle.
> 
> Nicely done Kris, I enjoyed the read. I've a wee question about focal lengths if you don't mind. Just wondering how important having that 600mm is, say opposed to a slightly shorter 500mm for bird shots?


I would say, but the longest you can afford and get as close as possible.  A super sharp 500 will give better results than a ho-hum 600.  



Fudd said:


> I'll be looking forward to learning more about the "my menu" option.


If you haven't found "my menu" yet, it is the last option on the menu section.  Depending on your camera you can save the things you use most frequently in one spot.  You can sort them by importance.  Some cameras allow you to instantly access the top item by pressing the function button.


----------



## SquarePeg

Interesting write up!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Fudd

I finally had an opportunity to try the auto ISO setting that was suggested by the TS. 

I decided to take the camera along during an early morning walk. This is one  shot (out of 537.. lol) I took of a gull at sunrise.
That gull would have been a blur if I hadn't seen this thread.


----------



## sunshineweaver

What a great read.. I have recently just started to branch out into photography as a hobby for the moment. I have been trying to get out and focus on the birds in my backyard now that "Spring" is here. Perfect timing to read this post, I found it too  be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## sunshineweaver

This is beautiful. 





Fudd said:


> I finally had an opportunity to try the auto ISO setting that was suggested by the TS.
> 
> I decided to take the camera along during an early morning walk. This is one  shot (out of 537.. lol) I took of a gull at sunrise.
> That gull would have been a blur if I hadn't seen this thread.


----------



## sunshineweaver

I took this photo well sitting in my backyard yesterday afternoon on my Pentax X-5


----------



## Seventen

Thank you so much for sharing this great write up. I enjoyed this a lot and been quite excited with it been telling the wife about many parts of it, I do feel sorry for her she don't really have much interest in these things but there was some parts she even found quite interesting. 

Some great tips I can be using from this write up, so thank you for your time to do this


----------



## anytimewildlife

Great shots and the article is very informative. Capturing best photos really needs patience and perseverance. I'm sure lots of aspiring photographers would love to read this one.


----------



## Peeb

Resurrecting this old thread because it's just that good.

Thanks again, Coastalconn


----------



## birdbonkers84

As a fledgling (see what I did there?) aspiring wildlife photographer I found this post extremely informative and helpful!  I have started on garden birds (got my feeders out), mainly shooting robins, sparrows, tits and starlings.  Haven't taken my Nikon 55-300 lens down the beach yet to snap gulls, but I'm looking forward to it!  Just need to get the practice in now!!

P.S following you on Flickr too!


----------



## coastalconn

Peeb said:


> Resurrecting this old thread because it's just that good.
> 
> Thanks again, Coastalconn


Thanks Peeb, maybe they should make this a sticky for new comers to the forum. Thanks everyone for all your kind words about the article!


----------



## BillM

They should


----------



## droaingsong

Wow, nice thread. Very informative with useful tips. Thank you for bringing up this thread to light again. I wouldn't have been able to find it.


----------



## gckless

I'm seconding the sticky recommendation. Fantastic thread!


----------



## Emile Mercier

Excellent article Kristofer!  I'm the guy you chatted with on your Facebook page regarding what lens to use for my new/used Nikon D810.  Prior to this evening I never even heard of fine-tuning lenses. Your willingness to help aspiring photographers is pretty darned cool.  If you ever need computer work done let me know, I'm an engineer for a managed service provider and know a thing or 3 about that stuff. Happy shooting Kristofer.


----------



## LRLala

Valuable information! Thank you!


----------

